# Eureka Mythos Pros & Cons



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

How much are these new Callum? This is a real bargain


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Wish I had the cash kicking around - I'd upgrade mine. Serious bargain !


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow looks amazing. Just out my range also.


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

Shame these are so deep otherwise I would of probably had it off you!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

trebor127 said:


> Shame these are so deep otherwise I would of probably had it off you!


It's not as deep as a Rocket on the bench (which must be around the same as an ECM i'd imagine). Nice and slim too.... If you want I'll post you a pic to put it into perspective - you could make this happen!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

They never look that imposing in the flesh in coffee shops - slim like people say - it's just the hopper that adds the height


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Jason1wood said:


> Could you post a pic please Daren, just for size comparison, your rocket will be around the same size as my Verona.


Jason, you won't get many opportunities to get this grinder for this price, a fantastic pair for that Verona.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I know but it's that little step too far cash wise for me, even if I sold the SJ.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Ah that does look impressive.

Anyone want to buy a kidney?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Daren said:


> The picture makes the Mythos appear wider than it looks in the flesh - not the best picture but you can see it's not as deep as the Rocket


Daren that grinder looks clean now!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Is that a pod machine to the right???


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Never its a kettle surely...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

He is Essex but not that stupid...


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Daren that grinder looks clean now!


It is now! Without the hopper it is very kitchen friendly - someone needs to snap this up from Callum, less than half retail for a *new unused* grinder - they just don't come along at this price EVER!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm sure I can see a drip tray...


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Milanski said:


> Is that a pod machine to the right???


One cup kettle for SWMBO (one of these > http://www.amazon.co.uk/Breville-VKJ367-Filter-Variable-Dispenser/dp/B0048EJQ7M )


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Ah ok, sense is restored again









So, brand new Mythos at more than half price, who's gonna get a proper bargain then??


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I just can't believe no-one grabbed this even at the original price, I would have thought it would possibly be an excellent companion to David Bondy's new L1 maybe.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

I may have to apply for my divorce papers if I go for this! What is the footprint and height? I am guessing with a grinder this size, single dosing is out? I am very tempted.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Just read on another thread the Myhos is great for single dosing.


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Is it a lot better than my SJ?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Wobin19 said:


> Just read on another thread the Myhos is great for single dosing.


Very low retention - might be worth shooting Daz a PM - he runs his without the hopper but not sure if he's a single doser


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

oop north said:


> Is it a lot better than my SJ?


Yes! Really impressed with DFK's when he had one - did his beloved Jampit true justice.


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Yes! Really impressed with DFK's when he had one - did his beloved Jampit true justice.


Thanks - I could have the SJ in the office and mythos at home but it is a bit mad to be contemplating such a thing. Am normally not in the right place for any kind of snap it up item...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mythos will single dose and has very very low retention


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have used it with an l1 and it is fab, I preferred the k10fresh but had to put up with retention and a not getting one at this price!


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

I was going to wait a year and then ponder upgrading the grinder but am v tempted...


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

And Callum is in Sheffield isn't he? So I could collect easily


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

He might even deliver it to you


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

Someone's just offered the asking price on the other thread....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok offer has been made for this now on sales thread ...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok offer has been made for this now on sales thread ...


That's what happens when the thread gets split!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Snooze lose .........


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm surprised it took that long to sell!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

oop north said:


> Is it a lot better than my SJ?


Yes! Night and day!


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Daren said:


> Yes! Night and day!


Bit late to say that when someone else has just bought it









Am not worried I 'missed' it - may return to idea of upgrading the SJ in time but will also keep an eye out for anything else that crops up. Had thought I might see where the EK debate is up to in a year, or maybe the grinder project someone here has going, but am thoroughly enjoying what my SJ and LI are producing for me (even with my cack-handed roasting and shot prep skills). The mythos doesn't really look similar enough to the SJ to sneak into the kitchen without my lovely wife noticing and the LI has used up my "it's my 50th birthday" fund...


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Wobin19 said:


> What is the footprint and height?


Very approx dimensions - 44cm deep, 18cm wide and 47cm high (without hopper)

It works well without the hopper... I use an Aeropress funnel and small tube in place of the hopper and it sits permanently inside the machine to keep the height low - it could easily hold 125g of beans (or make it simple to single dose).


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Fantastic bargain price for a new Mythos.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Sorry chaps, I knew I'd have to get in quick before someone else snapped this bargain up!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Glad you did Walter cos I was thinking about spending the gas and electric bill money. Haha


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Jason1wood said:


> Glad you did Walter cos I was thinking about spending the gas and electric bill money. Haha


You need to get your priorities right - you can live without gas and electric....


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes. My bank manager says "Thanks Walter" too.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Daren said:


> You need to get your priorities right - you can live without gas and electric....


Is the grinder battery powered then. Lol


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Just don't think I'd be able to resist if a 'K' spec grinder came along though


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jason1wood said:


> Just don't think I'd be able to resist if a 'K' spec grinder came along though


Second hand at second hand prices no chance ......


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I knew I should have bought this , I just got a text message saying i was entitled to £3500 through being mis-solded PPI ......if only I had got this txt yesterday .


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Really? I'm sure David may want to move one on shortly, he can never keep anything for long!!! Haha


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Is this considered a titan grinder? How does it compared to other titan grindets e.g k10f, robur, e.t.c?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> Is the grinder battery powered then. Lol



View attachment 6595


Get a Mythos hooked up to this



charris said:


> Is this considered a titan grinder?


Aye. Different flavour profile to the big conicals but much lower retention


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Pablo , with the greatest respect I am not going to get in another discussion with you about that electricity thingy ma jiggy, although I do like the idea of a pedal powered grinder.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

charris said:


> Is this considered a titan grinder? How does it compared to other titan grindets e.g k10f, robur, e.t.c?


the titan definition is a fairly arbitrary one . It didn't get tested in the Titan wars on HB as i dont think it was prevalent in the US at that point , or might not even have been around ......

Its a 75 mm flat burr grinder so yes it puts it in the same class as the other titans ( Major etc ), although it is not conical.

edit changed burr set size coz am stupid.....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mythos is 75 mm burr set


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Mythos is 75 mm burr set


Soz i stand corrected...thanks


----------



## TheCoffeeBee (May 20, 2020)

I realise this is an old thread but how suitable would a Eureka Mythos be as a 2nd grinder for a mobile set up? Anyone have an idea of how long they last?


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

TheCoffeeBee said:


> I realise this is an old thread but how suitable would a Eureka Mythos be as a 2nd grinder for a mobile set up? Anyone have an idea of how long they last?


 The grinder is built as a tank to last. I believe there is no difference between Eureka and Nuova Simonelli.


----------



## TheCoffeeBee (May 20, 2020)

John Yossarian said:


> The grinder is built as a tank to last. I believe there is no difference between Eureka and Nuova Simonelli.


 Thanks! I'm looking at a second hand one online. It's apparently done around 78K shots already. Worth the £600?


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Is it @coffeechap 's one?


----------



## TheCoffeeBee (May 20, 2020)

B-Roadie said:


> Is it @coffeechap 's one?


 Indeed.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

TheCoffeeBee said:


> I realise this is an old thread but how suitable would a Eureka Mythos be as a 2nd grinder for a mobile set up? Anyone have an idea of how long they last?


 Forever if looked after.

They do consume a fair bit of energy however. You will need a decent generator/battery set up to cope with one of these.


----------



## TheCoffeeBee (May 20, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Forever if looked after.
> 
> They do consume a fair bit of energy however. You will need a decent generator/battery set up to cope with one of these.


 Thanks @BlackCatCoffee, I'm planning on using a fairly large LPG generator and battery set up.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Did you ask me some questions via eBay? @TheCoffeeBee


----------



## TheCoffeeBee (May 20, 2020)

I did yes! I've just bought a NS mythos 1 as my main grinder second hand, trying to keep costs down with the second grinder but equally not wanting to shortchange decaf drinkers by using pre-ground or a cheap grinder. There's also the issue of if someone asks for their beans to be ground.


----------



## TheCoffeeBee (May 20, 2020)

TheCoffeeBee said:


> I did yes! I've just bought a NS mythos 1 as my main grinder second hand, trying to keep costs down with the second grinder but equally not wanting to shortchange decaf drinkers by using pre-ground or a cheap grinder. There's also the issue of if someone asks for their beans to be ground.


 @coffeechap


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

TheCoffeeBee said:


> It's apparently done around 78K shots already. Worth the £600?


I have a spare one that's been well maintained and deep cleaned regularly that had done just over 1 million doses. It still comes out for some events now.

Well worth your £600 if in good nick.

EDIT: Oh wait, I have an NS one. Never used a Eureka one but i think they are made in the same factory line


----------



## Iamsami (May 15, 2020)

,


----------

